# My Goose Band Info



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Got my certificate back from USGS for my banded goose I harvested at Big Island!

Banding Data:
Band no. 0948-00564
Banded: 06/20/2000
Species: Canada Goose
Sex: Male
Age of Bird: was too young to fly when banded in 2000.
Location: Near Green Camp, Ohio (shot it within 5 mi. of the banding site)

Bander: Ohio Division of Wildlife
Mark Shieldcastle

For my friends out there that know about our roommate, Nikki, who was involved in a car/bicycle accident and who is still in a coma, her dad said that Mark Shieldcastle, the guy who banded my bird was her boss when she worked for the Division of Wildlife banding birds a couple of summers ago. Small world!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I got 1 banded Goose last year on the last day of the season.
It was banded at Oak Harbor in 2002 before it was able to fly.
It was a male Goose.
I shot it just outside of Medina City Limits.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Sweet pete. Its always cool to get that info about the bird you shoot. I sure hope Kikki makes it. best of luck to her.


----------

